# Help! ATI Driver problems!

## ARVash

Help!

here's my xorg.conf http://www.vash.pastebin.com/ff12e186

here's my makefile http://www.vash.pastebin.com/m51c61a83

here's my xorg.o.log http://www.vash.pastebin.com/f7978a433

here's my glxinfo http://www.vash.pastebin.com/f56f7996b

here's my .config http://www.vash.pastebin.com/m3c3965a1

I can't get any 3d rendering  :Sad: 

----------

## cakofony

Does "eselect opengl list" have ati selected?

I dont that would explain the dri errors though...

----------

## ARVash

 *cakofony wrote:*   

> Does "eselect opengl list" have ati selected?
> 
> I dont that would explain the dri errors though...

 

Yeah ati is selected

----------

## Mad Merlin

Is fglrx loaded?

```
lsmod | grep fglrx
```

----------

## ksp7498

what kind of card is this for?

----------

## cakofony

His card is an ati radeon 9800 pro

----------

## MostAwesomeDude

Tried radeon?

----------

## cakofony

I don't believe that the "radeon" drivers support 3d acceleration, only the official fglrx driver

----------

## ARVash

k I 

lsmod | grep fglrx

fglrx                1509772  0

agpgart                28616  1 fglrx

----------------------------------------

was the result.

----------

## cakofony

well, fglrx loaded

seeing your xorg log file, I think dri is having problems

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized. 
> 
> (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************
> 
> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
> ...

 

----------

## cakofony

other stuff:

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error -1023
> 
> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

 

could this mean its trying to init the onboard video?

 *Quote:*   

> (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x4E48) found
> 
> (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release
> 
> (II) AMD Video driver is signed

 

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

 

----------

## Mad Merlin

 *cakofony wrote:*   

> I don't believe that the "radeon" drivers support 3d acceleration, only the official fglrx driver

 

That's incorrect. The radeon driver supports both 2d and 3d acceleration on r300 and r420 cards, and (recently) has started supporting 3d acceleration on r520 cards. The original poster's card is an r300, and thus should work with the radeon driver.

The radeon driver also fully supports (and has for a long time) r200, r100 and older cards, but those aren't terribly interesting anymore.

----------

## MostAwesomeDude

 *cakofony wrote:*   

> I don't believe that the "radeon" drivers support 3d acceleration, only the official fglrx driver

 

Nope, we support r1xx through r5xx, although if you have an R500 or newer you'll have to use git ebuilds to get acceleration goin.

----------

## ksp7498

using the "radeon" driver I have working acceleration even on my x850xt-pe (r480).  It will work fine on r300.  My suggestion is to just ditch fglrx and use the open source driver.

----------

